# Perte connexion Wifi sur MacBook Pro



## Ric97224 (26 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Mon MacBook Pro 2011 13 pouces, équipé de snow léopard 10.6.8, qui fonctionnait comme une montre suisse, me joue des tours au niveau de Wifi depuis quelques semaines.

En effet, à mon domicile, la connexion Wifi s'arrête régulièrement et je suis obligé de désactiver puis réactiver Airport pour qu'elle revienne, ce 3 à 4 fois par jour... J'ajoute que je n'ai pas ce problème avec les autres ordinateurs de chez moi.

De plus, quand la connexion s'estompe, les caractéristiques réseaux m'indiquent que je suis toujours connecté comme sur la capture ci dessous.

Besoin d'aide merci.

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/836244Capturede769cran20130225a768194646.png


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2013)

Tu as changé quelque chose, sur cette machine ? Par exemple l'emploi de nouveaux périphériques BlueTooth ?


----------



## Ric97224 (26 Février 2013)

absolument rien


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2013)

Ça m'est arrivé un temps et c'était ma magic mouse qui mettait le bronx. D'où ma question.

À part te conseiller de supprimer toute référence à ce réseau sur le Mac puis reconnecter celui-ci à celui-là.


----------



## gmaa (26 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,
Le temps d'un test :
éteindre la magic mouse et utiliser une souris filaire.
Si ça marche...


----------



## Ric97224 (26 Février 2013)

J'ai essayé ceci et ça a fonctionné :
menu pomme -> préférences -> Réseau -> Wi-fi -> avancé. Tu vas supprimer tout ce qu'il y a dans le tableau à l'aide du moins et valider ensuite. Puis tu vas sélectionner de nouveau Wi-fi et faire moins pour le supprimer. Ensuite tu redémarres la machine puis retourne menu pomme -> préférences -> Réseau puis cliquer sur le plus et ajouter l'interface Wi-fi.


----------

